# Knit a longs for MK?



## JayneSlovick (Dec 5, 2013)

I have a studio 155 and wondered if anyone with that machine would do a knit a long. I can't lead it because I need the help.
Anybody interested?


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

Is that anything like the LK150?


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

I have a 155, what do you have in mind? How would it work?

Val


----------



## JayneSlovick (Dec 5, 2013)

I've seen sewing sew-a-longs and they just do one step at a time and the person that has the blog shows pictures of it as she does it. They just do one step a week.

I guess we couldn't do that because our machine would be tied up, unless we did waste knitting.

We wouldn't need pictures, but just moral support, I guess. I can do it, it's just hard to start. The tutorials don't usually use my machine.


----------



## JayneSlovick (Dec 5, 2013)

Reetz said:


> Is that anything like the LK150?


I don't know. Sorry.


----------



## Dodi2056 (Dec 31, 2013)

I am willing to be part of this group. I have learned lots in the last couple of weeks, but I am a newbie. Doris


----------



## JayneSlovick (Dec 5, 2013)

Dodi2056 said:


> I am willing to be part of this group. I have learned lots in the last couple of weeks, but I am a newbie. Doris


Cool! Do you have the studio?


----------



## Dodi2056 (Dec 31, 2013)

I have 5 machines; one of which is a Singer SK155. I know I went overboard, but in my defence, 3 are second hand. The knitting machine gods must have really been smiling on me. The 3 second hand machines are in excellent (excellent!) condition and also came with and unbelievable number of accessories and books and punch cards and patterns! What do you have in mind?


----------



## JayneSlovick (Dec 5, 2013)

I don't carea hat or a sweater, I guess. A hat doesn't sound very hard, but the only one I've done looked gross. I guess a sweater. What do you want to do?


----------



## Dodi2056 (Dec 31, 2013)

Adult or child sweater?


----------



## JayneSlovick (Dec 5, 2013)

smallest kids are teenagers..grand kids.

Sweaters for us.


----------



## Dodi2056 (Dec 31, 2013)

Do you have a specific pattern in mind? I am going through the patterns I received with the machine, and I have found a few. I could also see if I can figure out the knit radar, then we can pick out a punch card. Which way would you like to try?


----------



## JayneSlovick (Dec 5, 2013)

I don't have a radar. If one will work on my machine I will buy it.

I want to knit a sweater from "Machine Knitting News" magazine. It is 1989looks like No. 8. I can't imagine you'd have the pattern. It zips up the front. It has raglan sleeves. The ribbing is cable eor. There is a collar and there are small blocks of cable here and there.

We can pick one online.


----------



## Dodi2056 (Dec 31, 2013)

From what I have read the knit radar doesn't connect to the machine, so I don't think you would need to buy one. What I had in mind was to manually advance each row, but we can certainly go your route as well. Do you have a way of scanning the pattern to forward it to me? I have several Knitting Machine News magazines, but I don't think I have that one.


----------



## JayneSlovick (Dec 5, 2013)

I'll see if I can scan it for you. I will be busy all day tomorrow so will get to it as soon as I can. This is fun. Maybe we should pm?


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

I think it's a great idea.

The challenge will be to agree on a knitting project that would not be too difficult, take too long, or be too easy.

I think for a trial knitalong it should be a short (a day or so) project.

We could have a thread on this forum with the instructions/patterns. 

Any queries to do with the project can be posted in the same post.

It would be fun if everyone posted a picture of their finished item in the same post.

I have an idea for a suitable pattern which could be posted here. The pattern is in the public domain, so there would be no copyright issues.
(Knit Radar is not required)

I don't think it's necessary to have a Leader for the knitalong, but I would like to be actively involved.

Knitters could take as long or as short as they are comfortable with.

Val


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

Reetz said:


> Is that anything like the LK150?


The LK150 has a plastic 6.5mm bed (mid-gauge machine) and the 155 has a metal bed 9mm (chunky machine).

I don't see why the project I have in mind couldn't be done on either machine.

I know how to use the LK150 so could advise. But I would encourage anyone who is having problems to either look it up in their manual or research it on the web; that is a good way to learn.

Val


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

JayneSlovick said:


> I'll see if I can scan it for you. I will be busy all day tomorrow so will get to it as soon as I can. This is fun. Maybe we should pm?


We should not be copying patterns and sharing. We need to abide with copyright laws. The patterns we agree to use need to be in the public domain.

Valerie


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

or try going to youtube, look up cheryl brunette and follow her entire sweater tutorial. she makes an entire child's sweater, which is of course all the same techniques as an adult's. she is working on a bond, but the machine is not as important as how she is doing it... as an added benefit, she demonstrates standing behind the machine so you can really see what happens to the rows as they grow...


----------



## avril (May 4, 2011)

Hello, The LK150 is a mid gauge machine 6.5mm. The 155 is a chunky gauge 9mm.


----------



## ramdoupri (Dec 22, 2012)

I would love to do a knit along, a childs sweater would be perfect I have a 965i set up right now it would matter tthe machine as long as the guage iz the s same. I am semi new might have a few questions but I think we could figure it out. Mona


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

I have a studio 155 but very new at machine knitting this would be my first project. I would be willing to give it a try. But warn you I may need lots of help...lol how is your patience lol....


----------



## GrammaBarbie (Jun 19, 2013)

I am in. I will do whatever is decided on by the group. I just need lots of practice in learning how to use and be comfortable with my SK155.


----------



## KariH (Jan 4, 2014)

I am interested in joining in on the fun. I have a Brother 970 machine, standard with ribber.


----------



## KariH (Jan 4, 2014)

Who is going to organize this knit-a-long? Who can I contact about this. Thanks.


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

KariH said:


> Who is going to organize this knit-a-long? Who can I contact about this. Thanks.


There is no-one leading this project currently, although I am willing to take an active part. The first challenge is to find a pattern that everyone is comfortable with. I suggest for the latest information, keep in touch with this thread.

Val


----------



## KariH (Jan 4, 2014)

What about knitted machine socks? Does everyone have a ribber? Just a thought.


----------



## GrammaBarbie (Jun 19, 2013)

Sorry, no ribber. I do ribbing manually.


----------



## KariH (Jan 4, 2014)

Anybody counted? How many do we have that is interested in joining the fun of the knit-a-long?


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

Although I had posted a question, I will not be participating.
thanks and have fun!
Rita


----------



## ramdoupri (Dec 22, 2012)

What about some basic techniques, possibly a vest or a childs sweater or we could do felted slippers
Just a thought


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

This is the pattern I had in mind.
http://www.junebugsplace.com/surprise.htm

It doesn't matter which gauge of machine you have; it can be done on a chunky, mid-gauge or standard gauge. You can make it with or without a ribber.

It gives some good exercises in short-rowing and a bit of shaping.

Let me know what you think?

Val


----------



## GrammaBarbie (Jun 19, 2013)

This looks good to me. I think I will try taking measurements of my 4 yr old niece.


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

KariH said:


> Anybody counted? How many do we have that is interested in joining the fun of the knit-a-long?


I have suggested a child's cardigan.
http://www.junebugsplace.com/surprise.htm

It doesn't matter which gauge of machine you have; it can be done on a chunky, mid-gauge or standard gauge. You can make it with or without a ribber.

It gives some good exercises in short-rowing and a bit of shaping.

So far ...
GrammaBarbie had agreed to participate

Val


----------



## ramdoupri (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Think the baby hat on JuneBugs free pattern site would also be a great,simple first pattern KAL to knit.Have made it myself...would be easy to change gauge for any KM.Which could also be a good learning tool for someone who has never changed the gauge of a pattern that they liked to a different yarn and KM.


----------



## JayneSlovick (Dec 5, 2013)

OK, let's do a kid's sweater. I don't have kids but a little girl's sounds fun. I have a tendency to pick complicated patterns so would you like to pick? We can just announce it and people can just start. If we need help, we ask for it. If not, we can just do it and post a photo. How's that? (I think I was responding to Val.)


----------



## Dodi2056 (Dec 31, 2013)

So have we decided on VaIT pattern?


----------



## JayneSlovick (Dec 5, 2013)

I pm'd you. Is that ok?


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

What about the Geisha hipster on this page? It's a great beginner project...

http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/FREEKnittingPatterns.php


----------



## KariH (Jan 4, 2014)

Looked at the sweater. Looks quite interesting.


----------



## KariH (Jan 4, 2014)

I like the looks of the Geisha pattern.


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

I would like to participate also, has a pattern been chosen? I think the baby sweater could be fun and great to learn for charity knitting, the Geisha hipster is nice because I would finally make myself something.


----------



## JayneSlovick (Dec 5, 2013)

Is that the vest like one? With all the colors kind of in stripes?


----------



## JayneSlovick (Dec 5, 2013)

We need a pattern for chunky machines.


----------



## KariH (Jan 4, 2014)

We need a pattern for standard gauge also. Does anybody know how to convert 1 to the other?


----------



## KariH (Jan 4, 2014)

Why don't we do 2 projects???? One for the bulky, one for the standard.


----------



## JayneSlovick (Dec 5, 2013)

That sounds easier.


----------



## KariH (Jan 4, 2014)

We need to agree on the 2 patterns and let the fun begin.


----------



## MarciasKnitting (Sep 23, 2012)

Hey, and Hi, I live in Moses Lake too. I have been machine knitting since 1977 and would love to get together with other machine knitters. I have a variety of machines including a Brother mid-gauge plastic KH 350. A knit along sounds fun.


----------



## GrammaBarbie (Jun 19, 2013)

The Geisha Hipster says it's a beginner pattern but I couldn't find a picture of the finished sweater. I always like to see what the item looks like. 
I vote for the baby sweater.


----------



## JayneSlovick (Dec 5, 2013)

There's a really cute sweater on Ravelry for $4.50 for chunky machine, mine is sk155. The pattern is Child's Cat Sweater by Breezy Spencer. It looks hard but what do you think?


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

JayneSlovick said:


> I pm'd you. Is that ok?


Who did you pm? I haven't had anything from you.

Val


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

KariH said:


> We need a pattern for standard gauge also. Does anybody know how to convert 1 to the other?


Ok, if we all agree to go for Junebugs' Baby Surprise jacket, here's how to plan it for whatever gauge machine you you have.

The example workings here are shown for a Bulky machine.

The important thing is whether you do it on a bulky or any other gauge, that you do a tension swatch. Machines, yarn, etc. can all give different tensions. Write down your number of stitches per inch, and number of rows per inch and use the same math formula as shown. Increase the number of stitches required to match your own required measurements.

Also, if you are making the little jacket for a a small child/baby, enter the actually measurements into the worksheet.

This is a good learning exercise and will give you the skills to do any pattern you like with any yarn and on any machine.

Val


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

avril said:


> Hello, The LK150 is a mid gauge machine 6.5mm. The 155 is a chunky gauge 9mm.


the KAL would be about techniques, not a specific machine... most KMs, standard, mid-gauge and chunky/bulky use the same techniques... and where they are different is just a learning experience for those who are following along, interested in perhaps purchasing one...


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

GrammaBarbie said:


> The Geisha Hipster says it's a beginner pattern but I couldn't find a picture of the finished sweater. I always like to see what the item looks like.
> I vote for the baby sweater.


Click on "Geisha Hipster" the pattern will show on your screen. You make the decision on how it will look, think "Knit Kimono" 
Your own creative WIP;
http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/uploads/DKD_Geisha_short.pdf


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

JayneSlovick said:


> smallest kids are teenagers..grand kids.
> 
> Sweaters for us.


Perhaps you can find what you're looking for here;

http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/BrotherFreeManuals.php

A lot of good initial projects can be found in these pdf available free for the download.
Brother has a Chunky Knits fashion mag I think there's a raglan style or two in here. 
Both Brother & Singer have pattern pdf's you can choose a project from one of these. 
There is also a Brother home study course for beginners with a lot of great tips for knitting sweaters and easy patterns; but no raglan in that particular pub. If you have a Studio/Singer machine you'd need to translate the carriage settings for your machines.


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

Let us concentrate on one project at a time; a few have agreed to do the Baby Surprise Jacket and I am happy about that - so let's go ahead.

We can always do another pattern at a later date.

Val


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't think everyone has concentrated or decided on one exercise in short row knitting a BSJ... Let all decide for themselves what they want to knit. Not everyone has a baby to knit for. 
Why not knit socks? There's a few good beginner lessons and almost everyone has feet. Socks include shortrows and a few more lessons to "boot")) 
I offered a couple of suggestions (as we are all invited to do), and included a links to where the Knitter Who Started This Topic could find free patterns similar to the one she wants...a cardigan with raglan sleeves, for herself Also a pdf for pretty beginner sweaters. 
Offering suggestions is a good thing not a challenge or an end to your idea. Everyone interested in knitting a bsj can and others can choose something else like socks or another sweater. Perhaps everyone can post pictures.


----------



## KariH (Jan 4, 2014)

Why don't we start over and everybody who wants to do the KAL reply what they want to do. Then, we would know where we stand. My vote is for knitting socks. Lots of free patterns out there.


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

KateWood said:


> I don't think everyone has concentrated or decided on one exercise in short row knitting a BSJ... Let all decide for themselves what they want to knit. Not everyone has a baby to knit for.
> Why not knit a pair of socks? There's a few good beginner lessons and almost everyone has feet. Socks include shortrows and a few more lessons to "boot"))
> I simply made a couple of suggestions (as we are all invited to do), and included a link to where the Knitter Who Started This Topic could find free patterns similar to the one she wants...a cardigan with raglan sleeves, for herself Also a pdf for beginner sweaters.


A few KP-ers have indicated that they're 'in' for the Baby Surprise Jacket.

In the absence of support to do any other pattern, I propose we go for that.

I don't have a baby or child to knit for -mine will eventually go to charity.

I will go with the majority decision.

Val


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah KariH Anyone interested in a free pdf with beautiful flat bed socks? Send me a pm with your email addresses entitled sock patterns.


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

KariH said:


> Why don't we start over and everybody who wants to do the KAL reply what they want to do. Then, we would know where we stand. My vote is for knitting socks. Lots of free patterns out there.


Can all indicate please whether they want to do socks or the baby surprise jacket, or something else.

Val


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Whoops looks like another vote for another project. Others have expressed interest in sweaters and at least one in the kimono prior to the mention of absence of support for any other project than the bsj...
The initial topic was a suggestion for a KAL which quickly evolved into an initial suggestion for a hat or sweater.
Here's the items suggested thus far;

Ladies Sweater/Raglan
BSJ
Knit Kimono
Socks


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I have 4 requests for the socks pdf already. I will send it periodically to multiple knitters at the same time throughout the day. Please provide your email addresses


----------



## KariH (Jan 4, 2014)

Sounds great. Thank you for your time.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

You're going to love these especially knit with patterns as shown, though I'd suggest a small pattern fairisle or lace to avoid the floats...


----------



## CharlieB (Oct 21, 2013)

Thank you JayneSlovick! I think this is a great idea and a great opportunity for me to learn KM. I am a beginner, so it doesn't matter to me what project we select I just want to learn. I do have a suggestion, couldn't we start out with one project and then do the others next? We could start with the sweater, then socks and so forth. This doesn't have to be a one time thing, does it? This way we can all particpate on one thing at a time.


----------



## Chimo (Dec 24, 2013)

I have an LK 150. Haven't used it for years. Just changing the sponge bar. If you do something fairly simple, I'd love to join in.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Also Thank you to JaneSlovick, I to am a very new knitter and would look forward to learning and starting one project instead of swatches and practicing like I have benn doing lol...so I would be in for anything that is chosen.


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

KariH
You are in breach of copyright by posting the Northtipton pattern - see http://northtipton.com/freepats.htm

Val


----------



## KariH (Jan 4, 2014)

How can I make it right?


----------



## KariH (Jan 4, 2014)

I didn't know that. Where does it say that, please?


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

You can use the 'Report Issue' button underneath your message and request the post to be removed.

Val


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

KariH said:


> I didn't know that. Where does it say that, please?


Hi KariH
Read the top and bottom notes on the page
http://northtipton.com/freepats.htm

Val


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm going to start a new topic for anyone who wants to do the Baby/Child Surprise Jacket; this thread is getting too involved and complicated.

The link to this topic is 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-228579-1.html

Val


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I think it's a good idea for a seperate BSJ KAL everyone should be done soon and it's one productive lesson in short row shaping.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

KateWood said:


> Yeah KariH Anyone interested in a free pdf with beautiful flat bed socks? Send me a pm with your email addresses entitled sock patterns.


Kate, I will have a go at doing the socks.
I wasn't going to join in, because I have a lot to do at the moment, but then I thought "what the heck"
The reason that I have chosen the socks is....although I have hand knitted and crochet for more years than I care to remember, and machine knit for I can't remember how many years, I have only ever made one pair of socks.
The socks I did were knitted on a machine (can't remember what model) for my knitting club Christmas competition some years ago. They were supposed to be my size, I gave them to a lady at the club that knits for a children's charity, they barely covered my toes.  
Seeing that I haven't knit a successful pair before; seeing that I haven't used a written pattern for years; seeing that I always use industrial yarn; this is going to be a challenge for me. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I was thinking that maybe I could do some Fair-Isle ones and do them in ladder backed DJ so that the floats don't strangle my Arthritic toes. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Watch this thread, I think you will have a good laugh if mine turn out like the only others I have ever made. :thumbup:
I have PM'd you Kate so that you can send me the pattern, if yours is the one that we will all be using.


----------



## Dodi2056 (Dec 31, 2013)

I am in agreement with CharlieB, we start one project and move on to the next. I am in favour of starting with the BSJ.


----------



## JayneSlovick (Dec 5, 2013)

JayneSlovick said:


> I have a studio 155 and wondered if anyone with that machine would do a knit a long. I can't lead it because I need the help.
> Anybody interested?


OKThis is the original post. So, if anyone want to do the KAL with that machine and wants to do the Kid's Surprise Sweater, follow along here with me, Val, Dodi or whoever else.


----------



## JayneSlovick (Dec 5, 2013)

ValT said:


> I'm going to start a new topic for anyone who wants to do the Baby/Child Surprise Jacket; this thread is getting too involved and complicated.
> 
> The link to this topic is
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-228579-1.html
> ...


This is the project for our KAL.


----------



## NanBasKnit (Oct 4, 2013)

Sounds like a great idea!


----------

